# One Bad Bait!!!!!!



## who pooted? (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys, 
Ya'll need to check this bait out. It's called the Steel Shad. One of my best friends is the inventor of this bait.
https://www.steelshad.com
Great deal on em. Great as a gift. Works incredible on smallies. And no I'm not getting any commission!
Let me know what ya think!


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 24, 2008)

I been wanting to try some blade baits through the winter. Unfortunately, the areas I'm fishing in the winter eat tackle, so for 5 bucks a pop, that could get expensive. Def. will keep that site in mind when I make a switch. Nice colors also.


----------

